# Keeping guard



## GrfxGuru (Nov 7, 2006)

I had to snap this quick because he hates it when I have a camera in hand. My little kitty boy keeping guard by watching the squirrels running around in the backyard.







Thanks for looking!
Peter.


----------



## ViciousSummer (Nov 9, 2006)

Awww, what a good looking kitty!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 9, 2006)

But you managed to get a WONDERFUL photo of your kitty boy! This - no matter how fast you had to be to get it - is a lot more than just a snapshot. It might have been taken "in a snap", but ... lighting, pose, expression, composition, all is much more than your average snapshot!!! I like this A LOT!


----------



## GrfxGuru (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for comments, I will pass them on to the model


----------



## Chiller (Nov 9, 2006)

Cool shot.  Good lookin kitty too.


----------

